# Problem mit der Soundwiedergabe



## TRFan (20. September 2004)

Hallo.
Ich habe gestern mein WinXP neu installiert und seitdem geht der Sound nicht mehr. Ich hab schon alles Probiert was bei der Problembehandlung vom Sound stand aber es geht immer noch nicht. Könnt ihr mir helfen? (Die Lautsprecher sind in einen Flachbildschirm integriert)


----------



## ullision (20. September 2004)

Musst du vielleicht die Treiber für deine Soundkarte neu installieren?


----------



## TRFan (20. September 2004)

Ist der auf der beiligenden Support CD drauf?


----------



## ullision (21. September 2004)

In der Regel schon.....schau einfach mal im Gerätemanager nach ob die Soundkarte richtig erkannt und installiert wurde....sonst solltest du einfach den Treiber nachinstallieren


----------

